# is my husband cheating or am i crazy



## amicrazyorishecheating (Nov 16, 2010)

i am a newly wed an think my husband is doing something we didn't have a great dating relationship we both made mistakes but we worked thru them an got married i still never fully trusted him so im always keeping my eye on him an are whole relationship he has always told me i couldn't see his bill that the records weren't available online until 2 weeks ago i got in the account an my head wanted to explode from how much i seen before i got into the account we had some problems because girls were texing his phone an he kept saying they were friends an he would tell them to leave him alone in front of me but when i would call these girls they kept telling me to ask him whats going on but my husband is a compulsive liar an will not tell the truth so back to me getting into his account i seen way more texting then he told me about picture sending in an out phone calls all done at 2 am 3 am 4 am an on going im so distressed about this im going crazy its all i think about when i ask him he denies it an says the bill isnt right he makes me feel like im wrong he is always the mad one an im always left the idiot i dont want to leave my husband i love him alot i just want to know the truth an this to stop i just need some input from some else because everyone surrounding me is saying its just texting its not worth breaking my marriage over an give him a chance i cant lie he has slowed down alot an i haven't seen anything bad but i feel he is doing all his dirty work some other way because it stoped to suddenly there is way more too naked pics from girls then he texted her to leave him alone she sed ok but when i checked the records there were more texts im thinking he only showed me a text that sed ok god nos what he really told her and we dont have as much sex as we should in the months he was texting the most we had sex two times that month an this past month i have had a a few minor problems down there an couldnt so we rarely have sex ...iv read alot of posts on here an think all the members are great an hope i can get the same kind of advice


----------



## HeartofaPhoenix (Nov 16, 2010)

They said texts aren't worth breaking up over? I think that all depends on the context of a text. My husband once told me it would be so easy to cheat on me. So I did some snooping because that didn't sit right with me. I found a text saying he wishes he was f***ing her right now. I feel foolish for forgiving him over that and much more evidence, but it can be worth not keeping things going. 

I don't think you are crazy at all. We often don't take the advice that we give, but here is anyways... Love alone can't be the glue. Trust is definitely a key ingredient in making a relationship work. I don't see how anyone could trust someone who lies that much, even with all that evidence. 

I am sorry you are going through this, but I would greatly consider everything going on.


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Nip the trust issue now. I have been feeling the way you are describing for years and after giving him chances and thinking maybe I was looking too much into it things only got worse and worse as the years passed. I am at the point where I am most liekly going to leave b/c I do not trust my husband at all and as a result of all of his disrespect and playing around behind my back the resentment that has built has killed my love for him.

Approach him, go to counseling work it out now that you're feeling this. Don't let time pass b/c it will only get worse.


----------



## heavenleigh (Sep 13, 2010)

Go with you intuition. Usually a woman's intuition is never wrong. Mine sure wasn't. In fact I plan on moving out tomorrow. I just cannot take all the lies anymore. Just tired of it all, and decided I am worth more and do not deserve to be treated so badly and neither do you.


----------

